# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Heard of ZMA? A supplement known for very vivid and lucid dreams!

## atkins513

So I am pretty heavy into working out and taking supplements. I came across something in the body building circles that blew my mind. A supplement for over-all well being called ZMA is known to cause very very vivid dreams and for some accidental lucidity. The accidental lucidity coming from people who do not know, or understand lucid dreaming. I have heard many on this forum talk about taking vitamin B6 and how it can help with lucid dreaming, but ZMA contains B6, Zinc, and Magnesium. These are all supposed to occur regularly in diet but studies (from what i see online) show that most people are very low on the the amounts that should be in the blood. So, its a natural supplement that is known to help sleep, mood, and over-all well being. However, and this is where vividness and lucidity come in. When people take it an hour before bed, there are constant reports of very good sleep, along with very very vivid dreams, with great recall. Could this be co-incidence? I plan to start taking it tonight and report back with the results. If anyone here has taken it and can report on their results, I would really like to hear them. I'm sure everyone else would as well. Anyone ever taken ZMA or anything like it? 

Google "ZMA dreams" and you will see what I am talking about...

----------


## Alyzarin

I've not taken it, but I've had it in the back of my mind for a while. It's definitely no coincidence, magnesium is a NMDA antagonist and zinc is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor, which means it increases dopaminergic activity, which would increase focus and awareness but zinc isn't enough of a stimulant to keep you awake so that'll likely just carry over into dreams. In addition, you don't dream if the dopaminergic pathways in your brain don't activate, they seem to be pretty directly connected. The NMDA antagonist effects of the magnesium also increase the dissociation of things like sleep paralysis (i.e., keeps you asleep better) and upregulates D2, the main hallucinogenic dopamine receptor which is likely one of the largest parts of dreaming in the dopaminergic pathways.

Be sure to post your results, I've been interested in this one for a while.  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> I've not taken it, but I've had it in the back of my mind for a while. It's definitely no coincidence, magnesium is a NMDA antagonist and zinc is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor, which means it increases dopaminergic activity, which would increase focus and awareness but zinc isn't enough of a stimulant to keep you awake so that'll likely just carry over into dreams. In addition, you don't dream if the dopaminergic pathways in your brain don't activate, they seem to be pretty directly connected. The NMDA antagonist effects of the magnesium also increase the dissociation of things like sleep paralysis (i.e., keeps you asleep better) and upregulates D2, the main hallucinogenic dopamine receptor which is likely one of the largest parts of dreaming in the dopaminergic pathways.
> 
> Be sure to post your results, I've been interested in this one for a while.



Great information. You sound like a pro lol.. I am a pretty experienced lucid dreamer and cant wait to see how this effects that effort. If I can get some today, I will post results tomorrow  :smiley:  I wonder why more people haven't discussed this stuff? It seems like it would help us all and its a natural thing the body needs anyway. Also.. i am thinking about pairing it up with Melatonin after about a weeks use and see what that does lol

----------


## melanieb

I don't know how much zinc is in that but if it's very much you might want to take it with a meal or not far from one. Zinc has a high tendency to upset the stomach if food isn't present.

Just something to keep in mind.   :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

I've been on b6 and b12 not much of a differace just a bit more gassy lmao I wanna hear about ur results as well!!

----------


## atkins513

Sorry to disappoint but I didn't pick up yesterday and wont have time today. I am going to buy it Monday and take it Monday night. Results Tuesday.

----------


## Wolfie893

i've used a home-made ZMA combination, it's something bodybuilders/weight lifters use. pretty sure it's just the B6 that causes the dreams, i've had the usual level of vividness off ZMA but i wouldn't think of calling it a lucidity aid.

----------


## tommo

I did look read about this a little while ago for some reason, not sure how I came across it.
I assume I have adequate levels of all anyway, most of the time.  If I'm eating well.

The study which said 50% of people are deficient was only done in America, just so you know.
Americans eat like shit.

I may try it anyway, while I figure out where to get some good Galantamine or Piracetam from.

----------


## jc5816

I tried ZMA specifically because I heard it would help make my dreams more vivid but it did not do anything for me.

----------


## atkins513

i bought a bottle today. Took 2 about an hour ago.. im getting pretty sleepy and i will report back tomorrow how it works out. I do not think its just the B6 that does it. I think it may also be the magnesium... anyways, I am heading to bed now and will report back tomorrow on results. Wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## Phion

atkins, I definitely just blew on my monitor because I thought your signature was an actual bug.   ::roll::

----------


## atkins513

> atkins, I definitely just blew on my monitor because I thought your signature was an actual bug.



Haha, that's definitely a FTW lol

----------


## atkins513

Ok so for anyone who is interested.. Last night was a night filled with vivid intense dreams.... I literally feel like I dreamed all night last night... i woke up a lot at the end of dreams... i had long memorable dreams all night, but mostly 1 dream in particular continued most of the entire night and entire this morning.. the theme continued through the entire night... last night was probably some of the longest dreams I feel like I've ever had... no joke. First Day on the ZMA, this stuff is legit. Just not sure how many nights it will continue or if it ever stops or slows down. I am also very well rested today so it must have been some deep sleep. I didn't attempt to lucid dream last night, whether it be Dild, or wilding, or deilding, I just went with the flow.

----------


## atkins513

Day 2. Vivid dreams all night and 5 lucid dreams. This stuff is one hell of a kickstarter for lucidity.

----------


## pichulick

damn ... I have to buy it...

----------


## atkins513

> damn ... I have to buy it...



GNC is where I got it. Its the GNC brand. That one has a lot of ingredients some of the others dont so im not sure wich ingredients works for this, but its amazing.

----------


## mcwillis

Very nice to see you out of hibernation Atkins  :smiley: 

Awesome results, i'll give it a whirl.  Ive got to the point now where I can have five or more DEILD's a night if I can just get that first DILD.  Maybe this will help me have DILD's with a bit more regularity.

----------


## atkins513

Thanks Mcwillis, I've been working hard lately and staying up late.. as always that totally screws with lucidity.. but I've gotten back in the game and trying to get regular again... this supplement is amazing. Let me know if you get it and how it does for you.

----------


## stiffyswe

I found this very interesting for two reasons. Firstly; I have started working out and secondly; I have once again picked up lucid dreaming. This thread came like a letter in the mail... Just what I needed!
As soon as my economy is straightened out I am getting a 60 day supply of this and I will also report the results as soon as I have begun the experiment.

----------


## atkins513

> I found this very interesting for two reasons. Firstly; I have started working out and secondly; I have once again picked up lucid dreaming. This thread came like a letter in the mail... Just what I needed!
> As soon as my economy is straightened out I am getting a 60 day supply of this and I will also report the results as soon as I have begun the experiment.



You can get 120 at gnc for 29.99. Thats the gnc brand, the ones I am using.

----------


## stiffyswe

> You can get 120 at gnc for 29.99. Thats the gnc brand, the ones I am using.



It's cheaper for me to order from a domestic company. Since I'm not in the US, the shipping cost would be insane. Further, I can get a better price here but not the same brand (looked it up when you replied). Actually I can't find the GNC ones anywhere around here.
Anyways, I will try another brand and return with the results  :smiley:

----------


## Chrisito

Got my ZMA today, excited to pump it out !!! yeyahhhhhhhhhh... i've got the musashi brand.. says to take 4 before bed faaaaaahhhhhhh

----------


## tommo

What is in the gnc brand that you bought?  Can you list the ingredients?
No doubt it has b vitamins too, which could be playing a part in your results.

EDIT:  Is it this? http://www.gnclivewell.com.au/produc...GNC+120T&cid=2

Hops flower extract looks like a joke.  No way near enough in there.
Not sure I'd want to be taking Copper every night either.
The rest looks ok.
I'd go for Magnesium Malate, rather than Magnesium Aspartate.

----------


## WanderingMind

I need to start taking it again. It helps me recover between workouts.
I've had a few vivid dreams aided by ZMA here and there.

----------


## Kitties

This actually sounds nice...I feel like I never get a good sleep. I'll take a look in GNC next time I'm at the mall, and post my results if I get any.

----------


## atkins513

> This actually sounds nice...I feel like I never get a good sleep. I'll take a look in GNC next time I'm at the mall, and post my results if I get any.



For sure... I want to hear everyone's results Please.. we need to test this stuff thoroughly if it helps everyone this well  :smiley:

----------


## Rebelofold

I will join this great experiment as well! I looked up ZMA dreams on google, and some people report that the vividness of dreams stops after a while. So I'll also try to find out its longevity for use as a dream lucidity enhancer.

----------


## Chrisito

My first night on it - my dreams were heaps realistic and didn't have any idea that i was dreaming. 
Still kind of had that feeling of a normal dream though. I had 2 x fish oil and 4 x ZMA (as my bottle said to do so).
going to try it again tonight but will be smokin it up so not sure how i will go with remembering anyway..haha :Shades wink:

----------


## Nobylspoon

I ordered 2 bottles from Vitacost this week ($20 each / free shipping). For the first time in about 4 days I was able to log a couple dreams into my DJ. My BF and I both woke up like an hour early feeling fully rested and couldn't sleep anymore... Not necessarily a good thing when trying to dream more though but great for starting the work day.

----------


## jwest0215

bought the GNC generic brand. Took the recommended dose of 2 pills at bedtime. Results: I experience no extra vividness than normal. I also did not attempt to LD. I will increase the dosage to 3 pills tonight or tomorrow and report.

----------


## anderj101

atkins513: That sigpic nearly made me swat my screen.  :smiley: 

I may give this a shot, as it seems that a pill like this would be beneficial after a long bike ride.

----------


## jwest0215

> bought the GNC generic brand. Took the recommended dose of 2 pills at bedtime. Results: I experience no extra vividness than normal. I also did not attempt to LD. I will increase the dosage to 3 pills tonight or tomorrow and report.



Took 3 pills last night. Again no noticeable difference in vividness. What dose's is everyone taking?

----------


## GreyBeard

I'm not a super experienced LD'er, but I've been working on it since the beginning of the year.  I tried out some ZMA by NOW Foods a while back to get the dual benefit of workout recovery and dream enhancement.  It didn't affect my dreams in the slightest.  

I would hypothesize that effects will be different for each person.  Someone who is Magnesium deficient may see much more benefits than someone who is not.  I still take my ZMA after a workout or a long run, but I no longer expect any affect on my dreams.

----------

